# Dinas Rock Silica Mines, March 2015



## cunningplan (Mar 8, 2015)

A bit different for me and thanks to Lenston for showing me around. I have been to Dinas Rock loads of times over the last 30 years, seen the mines but never ventured that far inside. I would never have thought that they would be so big when we got inside and we spent about two hours in there, only problem for me is my P7 ran out twice so going to order a light like Lenston's very soon 
We dicided not to wear wellies but as normal I ended nearly up to my knees in water to try and get a better shot, it worked in most cases, Hope you like

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157651155458646/



History from Lenston.

Dinas Rock Silica Mines

The mines behind Dinas Rock were a rather larger affair than their cousins alongside the Nedd Fechan. Several large entrances are still clearly visible from the path which drops steeply down from the top of Dinas Rock to the Sychryd.

Note that although they are situated on what is now Forestry Commission access land, none of the mine entrances should be approached due to the danger of rockfall.

The underground galleries were very extensive, extending over an area some 1000m x 500m. Parts of the mine are now flooded, others will have become unstable.

The material was transported by a series of tramways and inclines and indeed overhead cables suspended on pylons, down to the valley floor and then onward to the Pont Walby brickworks. The former tramway along the southern side of the Afon Mellte is a modern-day bridleway which allows the route to be traced on foot or pushbike.

In later days the material was taken to a brickworks at Swansea until the whole operation closed down in the 1960s​





































































































That's all, Thanks for looking


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 8, 2015)

This is great. Great photos for an underground site, hard to light up normally. Lenston keeps telling me i need more underground and this looks right up my street


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 8, 2015)

Great stuff.you lit them well..I do love a bit of underground now since starting this stuff thank you for sharing it looks a cool site


----------



## BikinGlynn (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks great, very inspiring I just need some more underground stuff in my life!


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 8, 2015)

Stunning images,a cracking collection with amazing light.


----------



## mockingbird (Mar 8, 2015)

good stuff mate, really impressed considering this is your first time, beats the usual you try an find, love the last shot the most!


----------



## borntobemild (Mar 8, 2015)

Beautiful pics. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## The Wombat (Mar 8, 2015)

That is lovely stuff mate
you'll be hooked on the underground stuff now


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 9, 2015)

Superb stuff! Fantastic lighting! I love the way water looks when its underground like this.
Thanks for sharing, make sure this isn't the last time underground


----------



## CovertUrbex (Mar 10, 2015)

Very nice set, light painting has worked very well


----------



## Dugie (Mar 11, 2015)

Fantastic CP, this place looks eerie. Like you say its a bit of a change but bloody lovely.

Dugie


----------

